# Sand Weaver



## Stevie B

Looks like bad news for the Weaver again, she's been anchored off of Shoreham since Sunday and this morning a tug arrived and towed her away. Ais is showing she's gonig to Southampton.

Dont know what the problem is, main engine i should think but she's had a fair few problems.


----------



## billyboy

Bad news indeed. I still have a liking for the Sand Boats having worked on them in the 60's


----------



## Stevie B

Not good news at all, i wonder how much longer she'll keep gonig. Mind you after all the money that has been spent on her over the last few months i'm sure they will keep her going. I have heard that the Serin is laid up and for sale, expect she'll go for scrap.


----------



## billyboy

Sounds like she needs a new main engine


----------



## RayJordandpo

I did a couple of trips on the 'Sand Weaver' and 'Sand Wader' also the 'Sand Lark' quite a few years back. I'm trying to think of the skippers name on the 'Wader'. One of them was from down south but moved up to North Yorkshire. His relief was called Reg and could speak Dutch, having served with a company from the Netherlands. The crew had tee shirts printed "I dredge with Reg" I will have to dig out my old discharge book to find out their names.


----------



## billyboy

Wader and Weaver not around in my day i dont think. There was the Martin, Star, runner, Grebe, snipe, lark . I think the Snipe was the newest in the early 60's


----------



## Stevie B

When I was on the Wader one of the skippers's name's was Mike Simmons, cant remember who the other one was then


----------



## Stevie B

Well the Weaver's problems couldn't of been too bad, she came into Shoreham last night and saied this morning to load then into Southampton.


----------



## Gorhol

Sand Weaver appears to be operating normally, however, Sand Serin has been laid up on the Tees since December 22nd.

It would be a real shame to see this dredger go for scrap. As far as I can tell, she is the only dredger built by Clelands ship builders (1974), most of the other sand boats of her spec were built by J. Bolson & Son, Poole, and those of her generation are still operating, Sand Skua (1971), now Norstone, visits Shoreham regularly. And the Sand Swan (1970) is currently up for sale for the price of £784,000.00

http://www.dredgebrokers.com/Dredges_Hopper/90117-DS/Dredger.html

As Norstone is almost identical to Serin, I wonder if this highlights a difference in build quality between shipyards? Particularly as Serin has had some considerable work done by A&P over the last twelve months.

Regards
Gor


----------



## teamardglass

The Sand Serin has been sold apparently and is due to be delivered to the South Of Ireland in the coming weeks - providing she runs up ok after being laid up otherwise it will be a tug and tow job.
Also - after 35 years+ build quality isn't so much an issue-its more to do with how hard the ships have been worked and how often money has been spent to keep them up to Spec. Dredgers wear quite quickly on deck as they get a 'sand blasting job' every time they load.


----------



## Pompeyfan

She is anchored the Isle of Wight at the moment, off the Brook area where she often is. I can see her from my bedroom window before dark and now lit up.

David


----------



## teamardglass

The Serin has had a change of plan and isn't going anywhere for the mo! Class won't let her. 
There is a rumour that the Weaver may be laid up due to lack of demand.
So I've heard anyway (*))


----------



## peter potts

I,am on dredger on tees was working near sand serin the other day radars were going someone was trying to flash her up. Did,nt go anywhere tho.


----------



## peter potts

Sand Serin left Tees today under tow for Waterford


----------



## Cobbydale

peter potts said:


> Sand Serin left Tees today under tow for Waterford


For photos see:http://www.riverseainternational.co.uk/tugs/tenax.htm


----------



## Gorhol

Sad stuff seeing her under way in that form, does anyone have any idea what awaits her in Waterford? Also interesting to note her new white stripe painted around her bow and stern.

Regards 
Gor


----------



## Stevie B

The white lines are for the tug to see if she starts taking water. They do the same with ships that are laid up for a long time, although the lines are normally nearer the waterline.
From Waterford it be an onward sale, either for trading, down in Portugal, Maderai etc, or scrap


----------



## Gorhol

Just a quick update on Sand Weaver. Having spent the best part of two weeks moored in Shoreham, she made a delivery at the end of last week to Halls Northfleet, Thames Medway. Over the weekend she then made the journey round the south coast to Avonmouth, Bristol Channel, not a normal port for her.

Regards
Gor


----------



## Stevie B

She gone round there for lay up, things looking a bit bleak for her


----------



## Gorhol

Nearly a year and Sand Weaver remains laid up at Avonmouth. I cannot believe that Cemex had all that life extending work done on her, at some cost I would imagine, just to lay her up for a year. It just doesn't make sense to me. 

Regards
Gor


----------



## Stevie B

Word is that Cemex are bring her back into service very soon


----------



## G0SLP

I was in Avonmouth last week, rejoining my ship, and the Sand Weaver was definitely 'alive'. They were seen to be testing the lifeboat around the dock on Saturday as well.


----------



## Gorhol

A Development, of sorts, this morning. Sand Weaver has moved berths in the dock at Avonmouth, however, Svitzer tugs Brunel and Sky were used to do the move.

Regards
Gor


----------



## Degzie

I see that the Sand Weaver has left Avonmouth on the 6th September 10, anyone know where she is off to?
Degzie


----------



## Degzie

Answered my own question I have found her in Swansea. Anyone know if she is back in service, Degzie


----------



## sandman

she is now sailing down the north coast of cornwall at this time


----------



## Tony Shaw

This is just supposition, but she may have called at the drydocks for a bit of a minor beat up, and as the "Sand Harrier" is due for a lengthy 20 year D/D, she may be replacing her fore a while. As it happens, she has just passed Portland Bill, giving destination unknown. The plot thickens. !!!!


----------



## Pilot mac

Sand Weaver due in Shoreham in the morning.

It dos'nt seem like two years since you retired Tony, hope all is well with you.

regards Dave Mac.


----------



## Tony Shaw

Hello Dave. Yes time passes quickly when you are getting older !! Nice to hear from you - I sent you a couple of messages some while back as I heard you may have sailed in Stricks but I might be confusing you with somebody else. Shoreham port is a bit slack these days isn't it - the place will be silting up. Perhaps that's what the "Weaver" is doing - unsilting the docks. I keep in touch with the lads on Facebook and e-mail etc. Take care Dave and keep in touch.


----------



## Pilot mac

berthed Shoreham yesterday and sailing today about 1800

DAve


----------



## Glyn Howell

*Sand Weaver and others.*

I read with interest the threads regarding Sand Weaver and others. Back in 1970 I was mate/Relief Master on the Sand Wren, Sandlark and Sand Grebe. I went from there to Westminster Gravels to serve on Rockstone and Norstone. The Rockstone usually moored up just inside the docks in Ostend or was it Zeebrugge? Did the Weaver go on up to Brugge? Glyn.


----------



## Gorhol

Sand Weaver has been at Teesport since the 12th of August, hopefully this is for a visit to A&P. However, this is exactly how the Sand Serin ended her days.

A shot of her on the day she arrived can be seen here.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6035313699/

Regards
Gor


----------



## peter potts

Sand Weaver was in Tees for refit. Now back out dredging


----------



## racco79

Was in Poole yesterday and the Weaver just happened to be there and got a couple of pics.



















First time for putting pics up so hopefully ok!!


----------



## nicaidan

*sand weaver (malcolm mclean)*

Hi was just browsing the internet looking for pictures of the Sand Weaver, to show my kids the ship their grandad used to work on, and came across this forum. 
My dad took me on the ship for two weeks in 1981/82 ish.(health and saftey would have a field day ). The cook was called Dave and i'm sure captain was called Reg. Can't really remember anyone else, i know we joined the ship by Hull We sailed to Hamburg and also went up the river Thames.When we left the ship i was given a wage and discharge note.
Just wondered if anyone remembers malcolm many thanks, Peter.


----------



## Stevie B

Rumor has it that the Sand Weaver and Sand Harrier are to be laid up pending sale


----------



## Tony Shaw

Heard the same rumour but I think it's something to do with a Dutch firm being interested.


----------



## nicaidan

Have got glossy brochure somewhere from when ship was built/ put in service.
Will have to try and dig it out for kids.
Am i right in thinking there was also a Sand Wader.
Believe dad also use to sail into Exmouth on the smaller sand boats in the mid 70s


----------



## Stevie B

nicaidan said:


> Have got glossy brochure somewhere from when ship was built/ put in service.
> Will have to try and dig it out for kids.
> Am i right in thinking there was also a Sand Wader.
> Believe dad also use to sail into Exmouth on the smaller sand boats in the mid 70s


Yes, there was a Sand Wader, sailed on it for quite a while in the mid seventies. Can't remember much about it except it was quite slow.
Went down to Madeira I believe and since been scrapped.


----------



## pooly1uk

just new to this site and came across this thread, i seen the sand snipe mentioned briefly, I worked on the snipe for a couple of years in 82/83, it was owned then by North Sea Dredging Ltd based in Hartlepool, master at the time was called Dave Smith from Essex, 1st mate / relief master was called Reg, cant remember his surname but was from crawley, wonder if he is the same guy mentioned in other replies to this thread, snipe was scrapped 97 I believe.


----------



## Gorhol

Oh dear, both the Sand Weaver and Sand Harrier are up for sale on the Dredge Brokers website. Does this mean that the company are getting new dredgers or closing their yards. It seems to leave a lot of work for the Sand Heron.


----------



## A.D.FROST

3 careful owners SAND WEAVER £2m(you must be joking)


----------



## Stevie B

Gorhol said:


> Oh dear, both the Sand Weaver and Sand Harrier are up for sale on the Dredge Brokers website. Does this mean that the company are getting new dredgers or closing their yards. It seems to leave a lot of work for the Sand Heron.


No new dredgers, the word is that a Dutch company are going to do a lot of Cemex work.


----------



## Gorhol

Well that could see a different boat calling down here at Shoreham. It's a real shame to see the Sand Weaver go but let's at least hope she is sold quickly ans not laid up for long.


----------



## sandman

Sand Weaver laid up in Swansea, Sand Harrier due in Swansea on the 12/12/12.


----------



## Stevie B

sandman said:


> Sand Weaver laid up in Swansea, Sand Harrier due in Swansea on the 12/12/12.


Sand Harrier sailed Southampton yesterday lunchtime, loaded off the West of the Island, now passing Plymouth bound for Swansea and lay up pending sale.


----------



## Gorhol

Just noted that the Sand Heron has been moored at an odd berth in Southampton for five days and that the Sand Fulmar is dredging off the south west of the Isle of Wight having delivered at Dover on the way round.


----------



## Gorhol

Just to update the thread, Sand Heron remains at her 'unusual' berth in Southampton, Sand Fulmar has now docked in Chatham leaving just Sand Falcon as operational for Cemex for the moment.


----------



## Stevie B

Gorhol said:


> Just to update the thread, Sand Heron remains at her 'unusual' berth in Southampton, Sand Fulmar has now docked in Chatham leaving just Sand Falcon as operational for Cemex for the moment.


All three Sand boats are at sea, one sailing down the Solent, one coming down the Channel and the other one off Le Harve.

The Sand Weaver has been sold, price around 1millon, a good buy for somebody considering she's had he best part of 4 million spent on her in the last few years.


----------



## Tony Shaw

Don't forget the little "Welsh Piper" !


----------



## Gorhol

Stevie B said:


> All three Sand boats are at sea, one sailing down the Solent, one coming down the Channel and the other one off Le Harve.
> 
> The Sand Weaver has been sold, price around 1millon, a good buy for somebody considering she's had he best part of 4 million spent on her in the last few years.


Well it seems the short lay-ups may have been seasonal and Sand Her on has just delivered at Shoreham.
Stevie, any idea who has bought Sand Weaver?

Tony, apologies as I do often forget about Welsh Piper doing a great job in the Bristol Channel area.


----------



## Stevie B

Gorhol said:


> Well it seems the short lay-ups may have been seasonal and Sand Her on has just delivered at Shoreham.
> Stevie, any idea who has bought Sand Weaver?
> 
> Tony, apologies as I do often forget about Welsh Piper doing a great job in the Bristol Channel area.


No, rumor has it that she going down the West Coast of Africa ?


----------



## Gorhol

Stevie B said:


> No, rumor has it that she going down the West Coast of Africa ?


Cheers Stevie, it will be a shame to see her go but I guess she will work to the very end of her service down that way.


----------



## Stevie B

Gorhol said:


> Cheers Stevie, it will be a shame to see her go but I guess she will work to the very end of her service down that way.


Yes, she will end her days in the sun !.

If I hear anything more I'll let you know (Thumb)


----------



## Stevie B

Bit of news on the Weaver, have heard the she's not going to the West Coast of Africa but going to India, to work on the Ganges. Not confirmed though.


----------



## Gorhol

Stevie B said:


> Bit of news on the Weaver, have heard the she's not going to the West Coast of Africa but going to India, to work on the Ganges. Not confirmed though.


Cheers Stevie for the update, it's a shame she May be going so far away. And to a country where so many boats end their life beached.


----------



## Honeybadger

Sand weaver going to bahrain to continue her life.


----------



## sandman

Poss sailing from swansea tomorrow mornings tide.


----------



## Stevie B

She's passing Lundy now, AIS showing Malta. Registered St Vincent's @ Grenadines.


----------



## Stevie B

Weaver passing south of Faro now


----------



## mareng53

Sand Weaver left Malta today , next call Suez due 16th June. She seems to be running well all things considered. Does anybody know if the Sand Harrier has been sold yet or any rumours about her future. I think she is still laid up in Swansea.


----------



## p.d.

Can confirm that the Sand Harrier is still in Swansea.


----------



## sandman

Sande Harrier left Swansea this morning Bound for Avonmouth.


----------



## Stevie B

sandman said:


> Sande Harrier left Swansea this morning Bound for Avonmouth.


Wonder why, bit of work crewing etc just to move across the Chanel ?


----------



## sandman

Steve, Bristol port has her as laying up.


----------



## Stevie B

sandman said:


> Steve, Bristol port has her as laying up.


Thanks for that's, perhaps Swansea needed the room.


----------



## mareng53

*Sand Harrier*

Looks like the Sand Harrier is re-entering service as it appears they are looking for certain officer ranks to join her later in the month. I wonder if there is an increased demand for aggregates right now or is she to be delivered to new owners.


----------



## sandman

Sand Harrier running into Bristol channel ports, while the Welsh piper is in Drydock.


----------



## Stevie B

Any news on the Weaver ??


----------



## mareng53

Stevie B said:


> Any news on the Weaver ??


Sand Weaver is due to arrive in Bahrain on the 5th JULY so its not too far now for her to her final destination.


----------



## Gorhol

It looks as though Sand Harrier has had a reprieve as she takes over duties on the south coast while Sand Heron is at A & P on the Tees.


----------



## smiler

Sand Harrier due Poole ETA Weds 31st July


----------



## A.D.FROST

Sand Weaver now in Bahrain(Fish Reef,Breakwater or a Dredger?) and owned by the Pakistanies (not far to go for Gadani Beach then) I hope the A/C is working in ECR.


----------



## Pilot mac

hope A/C also on bridge ! Sand Weavers fully enclosed bridge is great in winter but not so sure about Bahrain in August.

Dave


----------



## A.D.FROST

Pilot mac said:


> hope A/C also on bridge ! Sand Weavers fully enclosed bridge is great in winter but not so sure about Bahrain in August.
> 
> Dave


At least you can open the WINDOWS(non in the ER)(Cloud)


----------



## Ben F

Sand Weaver still going strong and looking good in Bahrain.


----------



## nicaidan

Photo of sand weaver i believe found going through dads old photos not sure when it was taken.


----------



## nicaidan

Dad in middle with workmates.


----------



## Stevie B

nicaidan said:


> View attachment 97714
> 
> Photo of sand weaver i believe found going through dads old photos not sure when it was taken.


When and where did the weaver sink ?, didn't know it ever went down.

Just had another look at the picture and think that's my old ship Norstone ex Sand Skua, she sank with her bow on the bottom on the Solent Bank when only a few years old. Was scrapped last year in Swansea.


----------



## nicaidan

Not sure only assumed it was sand weaver . Dad had mentioned it sinking a few times think once was as it was docking hit a jetty? Assumed photo was other time. Thats why i posted photo. i know he also worked on other sand boats will try and dig out other photos and upload.


----------



## smartcar

The Sand Weaver sank in the approach to Dieppe, not sure of the year. I was Mate on the Sand Swift at the time. There was an old cantledge that had been partly removed after the war. The tops of the sheet steel piling had been chopped off but not close to the sea bed. Apparently it was a pretty rough old night on the approach and it was a tad too close and ripped a huge gash in the Pump Room. It was one of those 'turn on the tide' contracts so to get in as early as possible was the name of the game. Unfortunate in that the Sand Wader had done the same thing not long previously. 

The photograph might be of the Sand Skua as you so rightly say which sank near Solent Bank after dredging up some live ordnance that exploded in the cargo pump.


----------



## billyboy

I recall removing live ordnance from the pump on the Sand Martin off the needles. Got a shout from the Bosun about a lot of noise in the pump room. It was banging and clattering away making a hell of a noise. I shut the engine down (ruston).
Chief got the 4.7 shell out. Chuck it under the focsul! I did without realising it was live. It mysteriously had dissapeared during the night as it had gone the next morning when I went to look at it in the daylight. Had the disposal squad ou to Shoreham harbour once or twice when the crane driver spotted shells in his grab....Happy days ha ha
'


----------

